# x-cube 7 demo



## Parity (May 27, 2010)




----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 27, 2010)

lolwut?

nothing shows up for me. (chrome)


----------



## Parity (May 27, 2010)

It doesn't have the normal things at the end hold on.\


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 27, 2010)

Parity said:


>



fixed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 27, 2010)

Why'd you have to scramble it again? It was already scrambled, I think.
It looks like it can be beast as a 3x3.


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2010)

o_o

I want it sooooo much!


----------



## Zarxrax (May 27, 2010)

So, now that the mechanism is maybe sorta visible... how the heck does this thing work? o.o


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 27, 2010)

My brain is too much in shock to think, but how do the corners not fall out?


----------



## nickvu2 (May 27, 2010)

I seem to remember a 4x4 prototype that was also called x-cube. I assume it's that same folks. Have any of their cubes actually been released to the public?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16033


----------



## blah (May 27, 2010)

Year on desk.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 27, 2010)

Hmm...

*looks very very carefully at video, slows down, frame by frame and all that other stuff to try and work the mystery out*
*eyes burn up from so much looking*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 27, 2010)

Ummm... COMPLETELY CUBIC AND CUBIE SIZE SAME 7x7x7???
Awesomeness.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 27, 2010)

Make a review pweeze :3


----------



## nickvu2 (May 27, 2010)

blah said:


> Year on desk.



Wow, good catch! I can't imagine it's actually that old though.


----------



## goatseforever (May 27, 2010)

Only explanation.


----------



## Jani (May 28, 2010)

lol his 2x speed is looks like Faz's normal speed.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 28, 2010)

it looks like one of them cheap cubes that break really easily. idk but it sounds like one


----------



## Chapuunka (May 28, 2010)

Did anyone else notice how awkwardly he turns they top layer (where he's handling corners)? Probably me being stupid, but that's ok.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

^^^
Come to think of it, you're right. Just his style I guess.


----------

